# My Scott CR1 Team



## andrewbell (Nov 14, 2008)

My Scott CR1 Team
Full Dura Ace
FSA RD488 Tubular wheels
ITM Millenium Stem 90mm
Sella Italia SLR Saddle
ControlTech Seat Post

Weight about 6.9kg


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice looking ride...


----------



## princekp (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice bike! I think I actually like the older paint/decals a little better.


----------



## Silentfoe (Aug 22, 2009)

Just curious but it looks like you don't spend much time riding on the hoods?


----------

